

jQuery Fundamentals: A major revamp for the online jQuery guide - rmurphey3
http://jqfundamentals.com

======
bretthopper
Looks great. I think you could further improve navigation by adding a section
menu for each page like Bootstrap docs do (on the left):
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/getting-started.html>

For example, on <http://jqfundamentals.com/chapter/traversing-manipulating>,
you could have the top level headers in a sidebar nav that uses the affix
plugin. You can get a bit lost since the pages are quite long. This would help
quickly see all the sections and jump between them.

~~~
ninjay
Another note on the nav: when I zoom in on android there's a float element
that covers a lot of content. Makes reading difficult.

------
joshuahedlund
The original version of this guide was a great introduction to jQuery for me
(thanks!). Overall this looks like a much easier and more interactive way to
go through the material.

I do have one comment, though: After reading through the single-page guide, I
went back to it for a few weeks and often used Ctrl-F to find specific
references to things I couldn't exactly remember how to do, and I don't see a
way to search similarly in the new version. Ideally the improved navigation
should eliminate the _need_ to use such a blunt tool, but I still wonder if
someone might want to come back and find something, remembering some random
syntax but not remembering where it was. Not sure exactly how you would fix
that in the new guide, or how serious it is, so it's just some food for
thought.

~~~
boazsender
Good point! I would think that a search tool in the new guide would provide
the kind of experience you are describing.

------
fletchowns
Slightly related: Alternative jQuery Documentation <http://jqapi.com/>

~~~
mayanksinghal
I have this setup locally and it serves its purpose very well. I would
recommend it as well.

------
Dirlewanger
This is the basics guide that the main jQuery site desperately needs on
theirs. Great job. Slick implementation of Bootstrap.

------
smber1
What a fantastic site! Sent it round the office web devs!

------
bertomartin
Awesome, this is much more manageable for my brain.

------
danso
Just skimming on my iPad...looks very clean with clear navigation. Well done
on the welcoming-design side

